# Galloping bride !



## weber (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm posting some new shots form another wedding session.

galloping bride - it was real fast and she was going straight on me  When i saw this in viewfinder it was ok but when horse ran so close to me it was'nt so funny 

it was realised for my wedding project www.matrimonio.pl - site is comming soon ( in 2 weeks so visit it then please ;-) )










Greetings from Poland ;-)
weber


----------



## woodsac (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice. Beautiful colors.
I really like the mood of the second one. Although when I first look at it...it kind of looks like the bride is choosing the horse over the groom


----------



## weber (Aug 14, 2007)

that was the idea of this photo because she is a horse-riding instructor


----------



## woodsac (Aug 14, 2007)

mission accomplished :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice work, beautiful shots.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 14, 2007)

great captures... love them both x


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice images you have captured here.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice.  Love the colors and everything.  The bride riding is great.  Like she's running away


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 14, 2007)

These are both gorgeous!  In the first, did you add in the blur in Post processing?  How did you do it?


----------



## stellar_gal (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow!! Very impressive work.


----------



## JIP (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice!!!! Was this an actual wedding or were they just models for you??


----------



## weber (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for reply 
it was a real weddding session. Taken by canon 5d + canon ef 80-200 f/2.8 L so blur is natural given by lens. First one was at 200 mm focal lenght and aperture 2.8 so that's the way to get this efect.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Aug 15, 2007)

Always a pleasure to view your work.
Look forward to seeing more from you in the future! :hail:


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome photos and PP.  I LOVE these!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepsakeGirl (Aug 15, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Very nice. Beautiful colors.
> I really like the mood of the second one. Although when I first look at it...it kind of looks like the bride is choosing the horse over the groom



That's what I was thinking. Even if you show the 2nd image first, its almost like "i love you horse..take me the hell outta here!" 

The images though are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice shots, should have kept the veil though, billowing in the breeze. H


----------



## noescape (Aug 15, 2007)

I LOVE this. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## weber (Aug 15, 2007)

Once again thanks for reply  the bridal's  veil fell down while galloping ;-) - I also have this moment but it's not very sharp unfortunately  (  but it's fine as well )

Here you are some more shots from this wedding. Some funny ande som others rather standard  

Dilemma again 




















what do you think ? Thanks  Best regards, Web


----------



## jemmy (Aug 15, 2007)

HOT.... REALLY LOVE YOUR WORK.... KEEP POSTING PLEASE! X


----------



## weber (Aug 16, 2007)

jemmy - ok I will


----------



## snownow (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW, that is some stunning work! very well done.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 16, 2007)

AwesomeAwesomeAwesom!  I love your work!


----------



## weber (Aug 16, 2007)

thamks again 

now I'm working at my wedding website - I think in a week it will be done. At first in polish language only, but when it will be build I'll make an english and italian version. stay tuned :mrgreen:


----------



## AlexisRhea (Aug 16, 2007)

I love these! So unique and very well done!! As a horse lover I can appreciate the humor and maybe small truths. LOL  The groom seems like such a good natured fellow. Beautiful work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 17, 2007)

weber said:


> thamks again
> 
> now I'm working at my wedding website - I think in a week it will be done. At first in polish language only, but when it will be build I'll make an english and italian version. stay tuned :mrgreen:


 
I went to your site yesterday.  Simply stunning!  Oddly, my absolute fave was the fish series.  Cool beyond words.


----------



## Kanikula (Aug 17, 2007)

I love these!!!
Crisp, Clean and excellent colours!


----------



## JJP (Aug 17, 2007)

Great photos, really love them.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 17, 2007)

This are beautiful.  You managed to get a sharp shot for a horse coming right at ya!!!


----------



## tallbell (Aug 19, 2007)

The galloping horse and bride shot is amazing, I love it. My passion for horses probably has something to do with it, but its one of the best pics I have seen in a while. Plus a picture that crisp, is a feat.... (sp)   Try motorcycle racers coming straight at you for a head on shot


----------



## bellacat (Aug 19, 2007)

your photos are absolutly amazing. I love your work. My favorites I think are the second from the first set and the last one in the second set. Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## heip (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ognistik (Aug 26, 2007)

maybe I should go Poland to get married and have my photos taken by you

stunning work


----------



## weber (Aug 27, 2007)

ognistik - no problem  Actually in 2008 I'm planning to enter UK, Ireland and Italian market. I know it will be hard because of distance betwen Poland and this countries but for me trip to London for exaple takes 2.5 hour.
For example on my next wedding in Poland I'll ride 8 hours by car in one way.
So - if world is a global village - why not try ?
Next year ( or maybe on winter this year ) I'll try to make some contacts with some wedding business in UK looking fora job in UK 
Still for me is much more better to fly there and do some work there than traveling 8 hours one way in Poland for a smaller fee 
Maybe some one from this forum will help me? We will see ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 27, 2007)

How come I have so far totally overlooked this wedding photo thread! :shock:

The gallopping bride is top notch!
I mean, all of these are! Poses! WOW!
Locations! WOW!
Light! WOW!
Colours! WOW!

It is very, very, VERY inspiring!
I feel totally tiny against these photos!

Is your site out by now and working?


----------



## weber (Aug 27, 2007)

LaFoto - thank ypu very much  
Actually I'm still working on my wedding site. Work in progress 
Right now I've a lot of work at wedding photos, so prints for clients is priority now.
So - site is comming soon


----------

